# Informations appli santé et synchronisation



## VivaLasVegas (20 Avril 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de réaliser, à mon grand désespoir, que lors de mes synchros iTunes toutes les données enregistrées dans mon appli santé n'étaient pas sauvegardées.... J'ai compris cette grande fatalité car hier soir j'ai procédé à une réinitialisation totale de mon iPhone et à l'issue j'ai constaté que toutes mes données santé ainsi que ma fiche médicale avaient disparues :-(
Y'a-t-il un moyen pour sauver ces données d'une manière ou d'une autre en cas de nouvelle restauration/ réinitialisation /changement de téléphone ?????
Merci d'avance pour votre aide ;-)


----------



## r e m y (20 Avril 2016)

Il faut choisir de crypter les sauvegardes pour que les donnees de santé soient sauvegardées par iTunes

Extrait de la page Apple: https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT203037

Sauvegarde des données de santé

Les données de l’application Santé sont enregistrées lors de la sauvegarde de vos appareils à l’aide d’iCloud. Ces données sont chiffrées lors du transfert entre iCloud et votre appareil, et lors de leur stockage dans iCloud.
Pour sauvegarder vos données sans utiliser iCloud, activez le chiffrement lors de la sauvegarde avec iTunes. https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205220


----------



## Gwen (20 Avril 2016)

Avant je ne crypté pas ma sauvegarde, mais depuis l'apparition de l'application santé, je le fais pour éviter ce genre de mésaventure justement. Apple manque de clarté sur ce sujet malheureusement.


----------



## VivaLasVegas (20 Avril 2016)

Bonjour,

Merci infiniment pour cette info!!! Je pensais pas que cette fonction de cryptage permettait de sauvegarder des éléments en plus... 
Je le saurai.
En tout cas encore merci beaucoup pour ton aide precieuse!
Une question par contre, y'a-t-il d'autres conséquences au fait de synchroniser l'iPhone en mode cryptage ? N'ayant jamais utilisé cette fonctionnalité je préfère savoir avant à quoi m'attendre ;-)
Et à toute fin utile je précise que je n'utiliserai pas le cryptage via iCloud ( je sais ça paraît fou mais ne n'utilise pas iCloud pour diverses raisons ;-) ).
Merci d'avance ;-)


----------



## r e m y (20 Avril 2016)

Le seul inconvénient, à ma connaissance, c'est que si tu perds ton mot de passe de cryptage, la sauvegarde sera irrécupérable.

Ce qu'en dit Apple: 
Il est impossible de récupérer vos informations, ou de désactiver l’option Chiffrer la sauvegarde, si vous égarez le mot de passe.


----------



## r e m y (20 Avril 2016)

VivaLasVegas a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci infiniment pour cette info!!! Je pensais pas que cette fonction de cryptage permettait de sauvegarder des éléments en plus...


 Quand on voit de quels éléments il s'agit, ça paraît logique et prudent qu'ils ne soient pas sauvegardés dans une sauvegarde non cryptée (en particulier les mots de passe, c'est plutôt rassurant de savoir qu'ils ne traînent pas en clair sur le disque dur du Mac)

Par contre, Apple pourrait le mentionner clairement quand on sauvegarde via iTunes pour éviter des déconvenues telles que celle que tu as connu. 

On peut meme se demander pourquoi c'est le mode non crypté qui est sélectionné par defaut....


----------



## VivaLasVegas (20 Avril 2016)

Merci beaucoup pour ces précisions.
Donc les mots de passe eux aussi seront gardés en mode crypté, je ne savais pas non plus et effectivement c'est mieux que ce genre d'info soit protégée là je suis entièrement d'accord. Mais pour l'appli santé j'avoue que je ne comprends pas leur logique car de toute façon quelqu'un qui nous volerait notre téléphone aurait accès malgré tout à la fiche médicale en mode verrouillé ( enfin personnellement je l'active sinon aucun intérêt). Mais c'est vrai qu'apple pourrait nous donner ce genre d'info...
En tout cas merci bien, je me coucherai moins bête ce soir lol !


----------



## r e m y (20 Avril 2016)

Clique sur les liens que j'ai mis plus haut pour en savoir plus sur ce qui est sauvegardé en mode crypté et qui ne l'est pas en mode normal...


----------



## VivaLasVegas (20 Avril 2016)

Merci ;-) ! J'avais pas regardé plus tôt j'étais au taf, mais en effet c'est très instructif  Je me ferai plus chier à retaper le code wifi quand je fais une réinitialisation ou un changement de téléphone lol! C'est super pratique tout ça ! Mais fallait le savoir hahahah.


----------

